# river rocket video



## Roost (Dec 23, 2012)

Two weeks ago I had surgery on my left ring finger, nothing major but its been enough to keep me away from the Susquehanna water and In the house. Since I dont have much to do and I had some extra river rocket footage from that last youtube video I uploaded I figured I would try to do something fun with it.
Hope you enjoy

Merry Christmas- Roost 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XC104KGQqzQ


----------



## susqyg3 (Dec 23, 2012)

I've seen 'em a couple times on the river over the past couple years, but you're videos have made me fall in love with them.. Those things are awesome.. That shoot next to 322 can be brutal, but it looks so simple in that boat..


----------



## Roost (Dec 24, 2012)

susqyg3 said:


> I've seen 'em a couple times on the river over the past couple years, but you're videos have made me fall in love with them.. Those things are awesome.. That shoot next to 322 can be brutal, but it looks so simple in that boat..


I too have seen them around but only got my first ride on one this past month. I currently run a duracraft but after that first run there's only been one thing going through my mind... What I could do with that boat :LOL2:


----------



## susqyg3 (Dec 24, 2012)

Yea.. I've seen your videos on epfr a good bit (username-lwrsusq there), and have been impressed with the running in your duracraft.. I haven't quite pushed my g3 to the limit yet, but without a tunnel the mistakes will be much more costly.. I can't imagine the trouble.. I mean fun.. I could get into with a rig like a river rocket.. I love running from city island up through ft hunter, even if I don't plan on catching fish.. I feel like that's a major accomplishment, until I rip the foot off and have to use the trolling motor to get back 8 miles, but until then it's all fun and games.....


----------



## Roost (Dec 25, 2012)

susqyg3 said:


> Yea.. I've seen your videos on epfr a good bit (username-lwrsusq there), and have been impressed with the running in your duracraft.. I haven't quite pushed my g3 to the limit yet, but without a tunnel the mistakes will be much more costly.. I can't imagine the trouble.. I mean fun.. I could get into with a rig like a river rocket.. I love running from city island up through ft hunter, even if I don't plan on catching fish.. I feel like that's a major accomplishment, until I rip the foot off and have to use the trolling motor to get back 8 miles, but until then it's all fun and games.....


Ahh yea I recognize that name. I put more then one hole in the duracraft to find out what she was capable of lol. Good to know a local welder lol but I still wouldn't have pushed it like that without a tunnel, like you said busting boots gets costly. 

City Island to the statue is an impressive run, good work!


----------

